# Quel logiciel de traitement de texte pour vos sources



## clampin (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Allez un petit sondage :

Quel est le logiciel de traitement de texte que vous utilisez pour écrire vos sources en C ou autre langage ?

A+


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Avril 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Allez un petit sondage :
> 
> ...


Un traitement de texte c'est Word, OOo...

L&#224; tu parles d'*&#233;diteurs de textes* 

:love: TextMate :love: :love:


----------



## ntx (11 Avril 2007)

Il te manque Smultron qui est quand régulièrement cité.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Avril 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Il te manque Smultron qui est quand régulièrement cité.


oui et on devrait pouvoir en choisir plusieur parce qu'il m'arrive d'utiliser Vim aussi 

Mais celui que je pr&#233;f&#232;re et que j'utilise le plus souvent c'est TextMate.


----------



## ntx (11 Avril 2007)

On peut en cocher plusieurs : bouton à cocher et pas bouton radio


----------



## clampin (11 Avril 2007)

ntx a dit:


> On peut en cocher plusieurs : bouton à cocher et pas bouton radio



Je sais normalement ont ne devrait ne mettre qu'un seul... mais parfois non... mon exemple : lorsque je suis chez moi j'utilise textmate, mais lorsque je suis chez mes parent via ssh, j'utilise vi....

voilà pourquoi j'ai mis qu'on pouvait choisir plusieurs solution.


----------



## aegir (11 Avril 2007)

Moi j'aimerais savoir si il y en a qui utilisent les claviers Apple pour coder...


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Avril 2007)

aegir a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais savoir si il y en a qui utilisent les claviers Apple pour coder...


je vois pas l'int&#233;er&#234;t de ton post....


-------------------------
@clampin et ntx : j'avais pas vu qu'on pouvais en cocher plusieurs :rose:


----------



## Zeusviper (11 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> je vois pas l'intéerêt de ton post....


je pense que c'est un nouvel arrivant mac et qui a du mal comme beaucoup de personnes à se libérer de l'horreur de la touche alt gr.
Une fois bien habitué, le clavier mac est vraiment bcp bcp plus pratique à la prog qu'un azerty pc!

Toutefois je trouve aussi qu'ils pourraient quand meme imprimer plus de trucs sur les touches : le alt shift parenthèses, sujet récurent de forum ca!  


sinon, il manque smultron oui, et aussi subethaedit!

et sinon notepad++ est pas mal foutu! (comment ca c'est du windows ca?!  )


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Avril 2007)

Pour ma part j'utilises XCode ainsi que Emacs, j'ai essayé Vim quelques temps mais je n'ai pas été emballé.

Pour ce qui est du clavier mac, je comprend la question dans le sens où il faut une combinaison de 3 touches pour faire un crochet par exemple, ça peut paraitre aberrant mais dans la pratique c'est plutôt fluide et rapide. Tout comme la touche 'égal' située à côté de la parenthèse fermante, un ami a eu du mal avec celle là ! Après c'est juste une question d'habitude, tout comme le @ supra plus agréable qu'avec n'importe quel autre type de claviers.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Pour ma part j'utilises XCode ainsi que Emacs, j'ai essayé Vim quelques temps mais je n'ai pas été emballé.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du clavier mac, je comprend la question dans le sens où il faut une combinaison de 3 touches pour faire un crochet par exemple, ça peut paraitre aberrant mais dans la pratique c'est plutôt fluide et rapide. Tout comme la touche 'égal' située à côté de la parenthèse fermante, un ami a eu du mal avec celle là ! Après c'est juste une question d'habitude, tout comme le @ supra plus agréable qu'avec n'importe quel autre type de claviers.


Et c'est surtout bien plus logique, le clavier Mac moi je connais pas les combinaisons de touche par coeur, mais je retrouve du premier ou deuxi&#232;me coup ce que je cherche dans 95&#37; des cas tellement c'est logique... 


P.S. : je viens de voir qu'il manque TextWrangler aussi


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Avril 2007)

En graphique, j'utilise *Smultron*. Pour y acc&#233;der, j'ai un alias terminal, un raccourci dans le dock et un raccourci dans la barre du Finder . 

En console, j'utilise *nano* ou *emacs*.

Il va sans dire qu'il s'agit l&#224; _d'&#233;ditions rapides_... Pour le lourd, y'a Eclipse.



P.S. je d&#233;veloppe (java, web (html, css, javascript, php)), uniquement sous mac... avec un clavier mac :rateau:


P.S.2 excellent sondage Clampin :love:


----------



## g.lebourgeois (12 Avril 2007)

Soit du XCODE
Soit du Smultron, quand il me prend l'envie de faire du gcc -c, gcc -o, gcc -L., ar :-D
(ou du développement web)

Et je rejoins Pablo : le clavier mac est d'une logique imparable, une fois la logique assimilée on devine tout, contrairement aux clavier PC...


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Avril 2007)

J'utilise l'éditeur de CodeWarrior, son gros avantage est de colorer syntaxiquement non seulement les mots clefs,  mais aussi les noms de fonction définies par l'utilisateur.
Les recherches sont rapide et on peut comparer visuellement le contenu de deux fichiers.

Cordialement


----------



## molgow (12 Avril 2007)

TextWrangler


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Avril 2007)

GrandGibus a dit:


> En graphique, j'utilise *Smultron*. Pour y acc&#233;der, j'ai un alias terminal, un raccourci dans le dock et un raccourci dans la barre du Finder .
> 
> En console, j'utilise *nano* ou *emacs*.
> 
> ...


Puisqu'on est dans la pr&#233;cision :

J'acc&#232;de &#224; TextMate depuis le Dock, avec la commande *mate* du Terminal, avec son ic&#244;ne dans la barre d'outils du Finder, avec le raccourci "tm" dans Butler, et avec la raccourci clavier ctrl-cmd-E dans les applications Cocoa pour &#233;diter la zone de texte qui a le focus.


----------

